# How much FPS are you getting?



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

27" 40# 262 fps.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

40#, 26" DL, 296g arrow = 238 :blob1:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

With my Firecat (3D bow)~~50lbs, 26.5" draw, I'm getting right at 284 fps. with a 250 grain arrow.

With my AlienX (hunting bow)~~50lbs, 27" draw, I'm getting 269fps. with a 350 grain arrow.

I was getting 314fps with my Firecat, but had to crank her down for the IBO shoots. :nod:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are some great numbers. How do you guys get that kind of speed out of your bow? Different arrow weight?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*296*

296Fps at 28" draw and 46lbs.
my arrow weighs 285gr.

Had to turn down to 43lbs (approx) for the ASA = 282fps

P.S. my Monster will be set up on Tuesday. Can't wait to see what it will do!!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Journey: 30", 50# is getting 264

Alien: 29.5", 53# is getting 270. 

I've got some heavy arrows, though. Think I'm going to play with that a little and see what changes.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

XForce7 GX 43 dw, 26.5 dl, 314fps


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

27" draw, 37#, 250 gr. arrow, 262 fps. 

2009 Pearson Z34


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

24.5 in draw, 35#, 206 gr. arrow, 252 fps on my 2009 Bowtech Admiral

24.5 in draw, 38 or so pounds, same arrow, 262 fps on my 2007 Bowtech Equalizer


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Some very nice speeds there. You guys using any kind of special arrows? lol. I'm using easton epic st 500s. I'm starting to wonder about my speed lol. Hoyt told me my bow tops out at around 255 I believe. Wonder why I'm getting 209. Any ideas, on how to speed it up some? lol


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Some very nice speeds there. You guys using any kind of special arrows? lol. I'm using easton epic st 500s. I'm starting to wonder about my speed lol. Hoyt told me my bow tops out at around 255 I believe. Wonder why I'm getting 209. Any ideas, on how to speed it up some? lol


I'm using Gold Tip ultralight 600s.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I will have to check those out. Can you use those for hunting?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

tn_huntress said:


> I'm using Gold Tip ultralight 600s.


I'm using the same ones.........great arrows! :thumb:


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

Right now, I'm shooting 45lbs @ 26.5 inches with a 258 gr. arrow. 289 fps! Michael Deck...You da' man!!!!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Those are some great numbers. How do you guys get that kind of speed out of your bow? Different arrow weight?


x2.. I am shooting a bowtech equalizer and I am getting 230fps using easton lightspeed and 100gr fieldpoints pulling 48lbs at 25inch draw.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> XForce7 GX 43 dw, 26.5 dl, 314fps


it's a 27 inch draw with a 230g arrow with custom SIXX STRINGS and with a good tune up


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

26 inch dl, 45# Bowtech Captain w/Carbon Express CXL150 arrows @ 275 grains= 262 fps. I will hunt with my Maxima 150's and crank her up to 50#.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

'09 Parker Side-Kick
27" draw 41#
26 1/2" 231 grain arrow
245 fps


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Some very nice speeds there. You guys using any kind of special arrows? lol. I'm using easton epic st 500s. I'm starting to wonder about my speed lol. Hoyt told me my bow tops out at around 255 I believe. Wonder why I'm getting 209. Any ideas, on how to speed it up some? lol


what bow are you using?
I had a Hoyt Ultramag, 27" draw and 40# would get me 270 fps using Goldtip Ultralight 600's weighing 243 gr.... of course all of my strings are custom made, and that made a difference of up to 30 fps on my old Hoyt. 
look up xtreme strings on here, you wont regret it.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Hoyt Ultra Elite with sprial cams @ 50 lbs, 25" draw shoots 281 fps with Easton ACE 670s weighing 252 gr.

Forgot to say I switched factory strings for Vapor Trail. That may have picked up a little speed too.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Right now out of my Equalizer I'm getting in the 260's with a 27.5in draw and 47lbs. but a 342gr arrow. I need to switch arrows to something lighter but I need to save up some money first.....


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

JAG said:


> what bow are you using?
> I had a Hoyt Ultramag, 27" draw and 40# would get me 270 fps using Goldtip Ultralight 600's weighing 243 gr.... of course all of my strings are custom made, and that made a difference of up to 30 fps on my old Hoyt.
> look up xtreme strings on here, you wont regret it.


Do they make some for the Bowtech equalizer?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

axisbuck24 said:


> Do they make some for the Bowtech equalizer?


yes, he can make them for any bow. 
here's his thread: 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=878402&highlight=xtreme+strings


tell him JAG sent you.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm shooting a hoyt banshee. Nice little bow. Right now I'm in the process of saving money so I can get some scotts strings. I just don't know what color to go with lol. I'm going to call hoyt and ask them again about the speed, since they already know me by name when I call lol.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I'm shooting a hoyt banshee. Nice little bow. Right now I'm in the process of saving money so I can get some scotts strings. I just don't know what color to go with lol. I'm going to call hoyt and ask them again about the speed, since they already know me by name when I call lol.


IMO -the Banshee is a great bow, but you are just not going to get much speed out of it.. not enough for competitiveness, sorry.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh I know lol. I just mainly hunt, not really into that sort of stuff. Plenty fast for hunting tho.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Alpine Sienna 25" DL, 53#, 278 gr arrow = 262 fps


----------



## edswench (Apr 26, 2009)

24" dl, 32 lbs, 316 gr arrow=167 FPS after my reading this to ed he has ordered me new arrows shaving off 100grains off me he didnt realize I was so slow till he chrono my bow so looks like new arrows for me...lol
Arrows on order now are 200 grains instead which should pick me up more speed and then getting a few more pounds out of my bow will help..

You gals are awesome I am working on turning up the poundage a little at a time I am a newbie on compounds new this month but shoot other arrows for my longbow... I cannot believe the poundage you guys are shooting..


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

51# and 25" DL
with 26.5" long arrows = 287 grains
came out at 287 fps


----------



## martinphantom (Feb 21, 2007)

2004 Martin Phantom II
Magnum limbs/Nitrous Cams
Winner's Choice String

45lbs
253gr arrow (Gold Tip Ultralight 600s)
25inch draw

265FPS!!!!!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

shot my wifes new Bowmadness thru the chrony last night.....
26" 44# w/275gr. carbon force 100 it was 255 with peep, loop and soft nock...it's a 40-50 and once we get the custom pink/white strings on it should be 260+....for dl's 25 and over she and i would highly recommend you look at the Bowmadness!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I did forget to put in there, I have custom strings as well on my Firecat. They are Vapor Trail strings.........LOVE them!! The have not stretched at all and the peep hasn't moved all summer long.


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

307 fps 60 pounds 27" indraw. Bowtech 82nd.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

3dgal said:


> 307 fps 60 pounds 27" indraw. Bowtech 82nd.


Wow!!!!! That is quite impression. 60lbs:mg: Did you do any special training to be able to pull that much weight?


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats what I'm saying. 60 lbs? Please tell us your secret to that lol. I've been working out for oh a month or so now and just finally able to pull back 40lbs with no problems at all. Thats not counting me being able to do that with my hunting clothes on lol. Probably won't be able to do it lol.


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

m wife gets 280's martin c4 cougar mag 60# and a 24 inch draw she is one 
strong woman. I dont argue with her.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 18, 2009)

I started out with a Diamond Edge at 25", 43lbs, 300 grain arrow, with a peep and D loop at 219fps. Then I went to a Mathew Ignition at 25", 41lbs, 300 grain arrow, with a peep and D loop at 229fps. Now I have a Bowtech Equalizer at 24.5, 41lbs, 250 grain arrow, with a peep and D loop at 267fps. I like the speed increase, it has helped me in the local 3-d shoots and confidence. I can't wait to go hunting with it this fall.~~lauren~~


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

I would tell you, but you wouldn't believe me......:mg:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Diamond Edge 52lbs, 26 1/2 DL, 316 gr arrows 253. Think my strings are stretched grrr. Haven't had a chance to set my Equalizer up yet so we'll see how that does cause it seems much faster.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I would tell me tell me!


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Thats what I'm saying. 60 lbs? Please tell us your secret to that lol. I've been working out for oh a month or so now and just finally able to pull back 40lbs with no problems at all. Thats not counting me being able to do that with my hunting clothes on lol. Probably won't be able to do it lol.


60lbs isn't all that much for some women... I have shot 70lbs in the past with no problems. Right now I've got 2 Equalizers with factory string (am getting new Scott ones very soon!!) set at 27" and 62lbs and a 310gr arrow and I'm getting 314fps. I estimate that once I have my new Scott Strings I should be at or above 320fps. 

The key to pulling more draw weight isn't in weight training, unless you are doing movements that mimic drawing your bow. If you simply shoot more and gradually increase your draw weight, you'll reach your goal in short order. That being said, there are some folks that just aren't built to pull the heavier loads, and may max out at 40-50 lbs. There's nothing wrong with that and certainly no shame in it. I've seen some awesome shooters who pull alot less weight than even the average dw. It's all in what you're comfy with. The point is, you're shooting. Good luck and happy shooting!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah true. I've been working out so got little more muscle now lol. Right now I'm saving so I can get me some scotts strings. I got my hopes on a new bow, but I'm told not to get my hopes up lol. I just don't know which colors to go with. Do you remember how much fps the new strings give you? How do you gals know if your strings are stretched out? Never heard of that happening. So can say yall have some great speeds.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I was shooting 62# when i tore my rot.cuff. out --- i'm maxxed at 50 now and don't plan to go over it, not worth the pain

I shoot a Mathews Prestige, 26.5/50 pounds with HEAVY HEAVY fatboys to get me down to asa legal with a 259

i can throw my lightspeeds on there (which i love) and go to 288 in a heartbeat - however, they're not very durable for hunting (but i've killed several deer with them - just don't plan on using them again  ) 

i have custom winners choice strings

~Kygirl~


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

I Had heard recently that the ASA did away with the 280 fps rule this spring, but in researching on their website, I noticed that the 2009 RULE book still says 280 fps max. Can anyone clarify this for me? Was thinking of starting to shoot some ASA's and if I do I'll need to slow my bow WAAAAAYYYYYYY down!!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hey Girl!!*



bowtechbuffy said:


> I Had heard recently that the ASA did away with the 280 fps rule this spring, but in researching on their website, I noticed that the 2009 RULE book still says 280 fps max. Can anyone clarify this for me? Was thinking of starting to shoot some ASA's and if I do I'll need to slow my bow WAAAAAYYYYYYY down!!!


I just realized that you were at our shoot this weekend.
We've spoken on here before but I never realized you were you!! haha.

Don't you make quivers or something?? 
Marcy
coyote Creek Archers


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

A couple of rules to keep in mind-
There is a weight limit of 60# for women (I got into an argument with a pro about this and he informed me I was wrong- there is a rule like that)
the women's open class has a 280 fps speed limit
The women's hunter class has a speed limit of 260 fps


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

bowtechbuffy said:


> 60lbs isn't all that much for some women... I have shot 70lbs in the past with no problems. Right now I've got 2 Equalizers with factory string (am getting new Scott ones very soon!!) set at 27" and 62lbs and a 310gr arrow and I'm getting 314fps. I estimate that once I have my new Scott Strings I should be at or above 320fps.
> 
> The key to pulling more draw weight isn't in weight training, unless you are doing movements that mimic drawing your bow. If you simply shoot more and gradually increase your draw weight, you'll reach your goal in short order. That being said, there are some folks that just aren't built to pull the heavier loads, and may max out at 40-50 lbs. There's nothing wrong with that and certainly no shame in it. I've seen some awesome shooters who pull alot less weight than even the average dw. It's all in what you're comfy with. The point is, you're shooting. Good luck and happy shooting!!


well said :thumbs_up


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I was wrong about the ASA and the 60# rule. It's another organization that has that rule.


----------



## alpinehottie (Jul 5, 2009)

1DevineShooter said:


> Alpine Sienna 25" DL, 53#, 278 gr arrow = 262 fps


We have almost the same set up! I only have a 23 inch draw so you do get more speed but I'm excited to see another sienna on here!


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Feb 16, 2008)

*draw weight*

Ladies:

I am a hunter who enjoys shooting at a target getting tuned up for the up coming season. I am of small build and have always wanted to pull 50 lbs but reality set in last year when I finally decided that I needed to be comfortable with drawing my bow. I would rather be accurate than fast. I live in Michigan where it is not hard to pull heavier poundage in July wearing a t-shirt. Now try the same weight with hunting clothes after sitting in a tree stand during a cold blowing snow storm. I want to be able to draw my bow with little effort and that will cause less movement in the stand plus a lethal shot!


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

shawnhunts1 said:


> Ladies:
> 
> I am a hunter who enjoys shooting at a target getting tuned up for the up coming season. I am of small build and have always wanted to pull 50 lbs but reality set in last year when I finally decided that I needed to be comfortable with drawing my bow. I would rather be accurate than fast. I live in Michigan where it is not hard to pull heavier poundage in July wearing a t-shirt. Now try the same weight with hunting clothes after sitting in a tree stand during a cold blowing snow storm. I want to be able to draw my bow with little effort and that will cause less movement in the stand plus a lethal shot!


Words to live by no matter where you live/hunt/shoot. Don't over do it and you'll have much more fun as well as many more years to have it!!


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

XForce Girl said:


> I just realized that you were at our shoot this weekend.
> We've spoken on here before but I never realized you were you!! haha.
> 
> Don't you make quivers or something??
> ...


Yep, that's me!


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

bowtechbuffy said:


> 60lbs isn't all that much for some women... I have shot 70lbs in the past with no problems. Right now I've got 2 Equalizers with factory string (am getting new Scott ones very soon!!) set at 27" and 62lbs and a 310gr arrow and I'm getting 314fps. I estimate that once I have my new Scott Strings I should be at or above 320fps.
> 
> The key to pulling more draw weight isn't in weight training, unless you are doing movements that mimic drawing your bow. If you simply shoot more and gradually increase your draw weight, you'll reach your goal in short order. That being said, there are some folks that just aren't built to pull the heavier loads, and may max out at 40-50 lbs. There's nothing wrong with that and certainly no shame in it. I've seen some awesome shooters who pull alot less weight than even the average dw. It's all in what you're comfy with. The point is, you're shooting. Good luck and happy shooting!!


Sixty pounds is comfortable for me without struggling and 62 would probably work for me too, but it isn't worth getting disqualified for (IBO MAX 60 pounds for women). I don't do any special types of exercises. I am active and always on the go. I can tell if I put my bow down for a few days and pick it up, it can be a little more harder to pull. I definitely wouldn't struggle to get a higher weight! Find something you are comfortable with and maybe try increasing it a pound or two here and there.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*Shoot like a girl!*

Well I guess I might as well go ahead and stir up the speed freaks so here goes. I think you are ok with just what you have now. No use to get too hung up on the speed thing. You said that you are not into 3d or target shooting. I shoot my bow at 54 lbs because I can practice as long as I want without tiring out. Believe me when I say that I have tried every idea that I ever read about and have made some interesting discoveries. I shoot almost every day and always experimenting with different things. You are welcome to pm me if you want to know about them,but here is one to think about. I have a large yard and shoot from everywhere to keep it real and the most reliable arrow that I shoot turns out to be the heaviest one with most foc. I know a lot of speed freaks will slam me now but I can prove everything I say. Iwill shorten this post because I really don't like typing. So,pick up a copy of Bowhunting world magazine August 2009 an read THE WORLDS GREATEST BOW. Then I think you will understand what I'm talking about a little better. Now to clarify a little,nothing wrong with a little more speed. I just find that I shot just as well with my oldie bow as I do with my newer one. If you can draw your bow straight back without hurting youself and shoot as long as you want without really tiring out then you are pretty close to what is right for you for now. After a while you will be able to crank it up a little and I do mean a little bit at a time. but don't get carried away with that. Now, go read that article and PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You should get comfortable enough that when you draw your bow you have confidence that you are going to make a good shot,become the arrow and hit where you want to. I could go on but ther is so much involved in the witchery of archery that it would a lot of time so just get happy with what you have now and learn to shoot it. When you can hit a one inch spot from anywhere you want to then reward yourself with a new bow. IF you still want to. Pete


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Pete
I agree with you about speed not being the be all end all. A decent arrow makes a LOT of difference! You hit the nail on the head when you mentioned drawing the bow straight back. The people who can't do that are overbowed and looking for a shoulder problem. I could draw a lot more if I used my side and drew it back instead of my shoulder. That "sky" drawing also means being overbowed.


----------

